# les o los vemos?



## llunita

Hola: 

"Vemos a los Rodriguez cada viernes". 

Se dice "Los vemos cada viernes" o "Les vemos cada viernes"? 

Muchas gracias! 

Llunita


----------



## Magmod

llunita said:


> Hola:
> 
> "Vemos *a* los Rodriguez cada viernes". *a *para referirse a una persona
> Se dice "Los vemos cada viernes" o "Les vemos cada viernes"?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Llunita



 parece que:

*Les* vemos cada viernes
es leísimo, y por eso no es aceptable


----------



## Picudiego

En efecto es leísmo, lo correcto es decir "Los vemos". 
Pero eso de que "a" solo se puede usar para referirse a una persona es incorrecto. Se puede decir perfectamente "Vemos a los Rodríguez..."

Un saludo!


----------



## llunita

Así que "los vemos" 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

"Les vemos" is not correct.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En otros dos hilos escribí esto sobre el tema del leísmo, por qué se da, dónde, su error y otras cosas:


> No tanto el _leísmo de cortesía_ mexicano como el _leísmo de_ _sustitución lo/le_, madrileño y del centro y norte de España, aunque admitido por la Academia, no se sabe muy bien por qué, son un solecismo de lengua, al _sustituir_ con *dativo* (*OI*) el *acusativo* (*OD*) de un verbo transitivo activo.
> Esto se debe en español a la _paronomasia_ *le/la/lo*, con influencia de los abundantes sustantivos masculinos en *-e-*. Es tal el solecismo que a veces, en ciertas condiciones, _se acumulan dos_ *le* OI impropio, el alomorfo *se* y el propio *le*, como, por ejemplo, *_se le comió a besos_. La restricción geográfica, aunque su epicentro sea Madrid, no es motivo para su aceptación por la RAE. Un solecismo es un solecismo por mucho que la prensa, la radio y la television de Madrid lo usen cada vez con mayor profusión, amparados en el manto de la Irreal Academia de la Lengua Española.





> El *leísmo de cortesía*, circunscrito a unos casos dados, no representa un solecismo grave y además tiene una justificación diacrónica en latín, lengua en la que muchos verbos del vocabulario de la cortesía en el campo de las relaciones humana se construían con dativo (OI) como intrasitivos.
> El *leísmo centronorteño de España* es muy _peligroso_ por estar incrustado y _tenazmente activo en los medios_ de comunicación de masas de Madrid, masivos en España. El leísmo español es un gravísimo solecismo que _destruye la estructura del sistema pronominal de 3ª persona_. La serie *le/les* (sin distinción de género) es siempre *OI*, la serie* lo/la/los/las *(que distingue género y número) es siempre *OD*. Igual en el diasistema gallegoportugués (_lle/lles; o/a/os/as_).
> El leísmo _socava la estructura pronominal del español_, haciéndola confusa y con muchas dudas de uso. Es un *grave solecismo* que la RAE debería condenar sin paliativos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Bravo, Xiao! Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Magmod

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Bravo, Xiao! Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo.


 í Por favor Marie y Xiao ¡

Sí yo también me gusta tu respuesta Xiao pero lo siente no la comprendo completamente 


 Claro se necesita añadir algo facil para comprenderla.

La contestación es para una persona extranjera, como yo.
Y por eso se necesita hacerlo más facil para comprenderlo.
En otras palabras se necesita usar el libro gramatical de vuestros colegios ¿no?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Espera a ver si alguien te puede traducir mis palabras al inglés con alguna explicación sobre los conceptos que recubren las palabras metalingüísticas.
A mí me sería difícil expresarme en un lenguaje más apropiado para ser bien entendido. Y además, tendría que escribir mensajes quilométricos.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Magmod, básicamente se resume en lo que escribiste en el mensaje nº2.

La parte que no se resume ahí es más política que linguística.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Juan Nadie dixit:


> La parte que no se resume ahí es más política que linguística.


No se me ocurre lo que quieras decir con esto.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Que no es lingüístico decir que la Academia debería condenar un solecismo que perturba *en España* todo el sistema pronominal español?


----------



## flljob

No tanto el leísmo de cortesía *mexicano *como el leísmo de sustitución lo/le, madrileño y del centro y norte de España, aunque admitido por la Academia, no se sabe muy bien por qué, son un solecismo de lengua, al sustituir con dativo (OI) el acusativo (OD) de un verbo transitivo activo.

Siempre había creído que el leísmo de cortesía era español, ahora me entero de que es ¿mexicano?

Saludos


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> No tanto el leísmo de cortesía *mexicano *como el leísmo de sustitución lo/le, madrileño y del centro y norte de España, aunque admitido por la Academia, no se sabe muy bien por qué, son un solecismo de lengua, al sustituir con dativo (OI) el acusativo (OD) de un verbo transitivo activo.
> 
> Siempre había creído que el leísmo de cortesía era español, ahora me entero de que es ¿mexicano?
> 
> Saludos



En España no es en realidad tan común, porque sólo se puede apreciar como tal en zonas no leístas, que hoy en día yo diría que ya sólo son Canarias, Andalucía y parte de Extremadura. Me refiero a zonas dónde el leísmo prácticamente no existe, o no existía hasta hace muy poco.


----------



## caniho

Una de las cosas que no entiendo de la RAE, en lo que tiene que ver con el leísmo aceptado, es la diferencia que siempre hace entre la forma singular le y la plural les. Esta última no la acepta con el mismo entusiasmo o dice que es mucho menos frecuente. Para que esto sea posible sólo se me ocurre que tienen que existir muchos hablantes que digan 'a Pedro le veo', pero al cambiar al plural pasen a 'a Pedro y Manolo los veo'. ¿Alguien por aquí se identifica con esta manera de hablar? A mí se me hace difícil pensar que eso pueda salir de manera natural.


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> Espera a ver si alguien te puede traducir mis palabras al inglés con alguna explicación sobre los conceptos que recubren las palabras metalingüísticas.
> A mí me sería difícil expresarme en un lenguaje más apropiado para ser bien entendido. Y además, tendría que escribir mensajes quilométricos.


 
Magmod,

I will try to translate Xiao's message:

First of all _Les vemos_ is not correct, not at all. 

Second, let me put some examples and give some definitions before getting into the translation itself. Not sure how extense is your technical knowledge so I'm going out on a limb in here...sorry if I use and say things that you know by heart..no offense intended 

A _solecism_ is a wrong use of a language grammar (either in syntax, concordance or any other grammatical aspect). It's like I said: Give me the pencil (because it's just one) and give me *them* papers (because there are a lot). 

_Leísmo_ hast two different sources: the courtesy one and the sustitution one. The sustitution (_Les vemos_ instead of _Los vemos_) interchanges the pronouns of Direct Object and Indirect Object, i.e. a newspaper talking about a man that had beaten her wife says: _El hombre *le* agarró (a su esposa) y *la* pegó (a su esposa), _meaning the man took his wife and beat her, but _*saying*_: _the man took *him* wife and beat *she*. _The right construction into spanish is: _El hombre *la* agarró (a su esposa) y *le* pegó (a su esposa)._

The _Academy_ is the Royal Academy of the Spanish Language. Remember that Royal is Real into Spanish (you will see why later).

_Dative _and_ Accusative _are Latin cases, same idea as we have in english when we say _he, his, him_, different *cases* of the third person singular.

_To beat_ is an example of an _active transitive verb_.

_Paronomasia _exists when two words are pronounced very simlilarly and they're only differentiated by the tonic vowel (i.e. sheep, ship, or le/lo). (Do not follow the English sense in here, its a very technical word into Spanish). 

So, Xiao says:

Not that much the mexican courtesy _leísmo _as the sustitution _leísmo, lo/le _from Madrid and from the North and Center Spain, even admitted by the Academy (the Royal Academy of the Spanish Language), nobody really knows why, which is a (language) _solecismo, _when it substitutes with *dative (Indirect Object)* the *Accusative (Direct Object) *of an active transitive verb.

This happens into Spanish because of the existing _paronomasia_ *le/la/lo, *being influenced by the number of substantives ending in-e. 

The _solecismo_ is so strong that sometimes, under certain conditions, _you can have two_ _*le*_ (used as) improper Indirect Object, the allomorph *se and *the* le *itself as, for instance, * se _le comió a besos. _The geographical confinment (of the phenomenon), even its epicenter is Madrid, it's not a reason to be accepted by the RAE (the Academy). A solecism is a solecism, no matter how much the media from Madrid use that, sheltered by the cloak of the _*Ir*_real Academy of the Spanish Language

Kind of late...will continue tomorrow


----------



## caniho

Magmod said:


> í Por favor Marie y Xiao ¡
> 
> Sí yo también me gusta tu respuesta Xiao pero lo siente no la comprendo completamente
> 
> 
> Claro se necesita añadir algo facil para comprenderla.
> 
> La contestación es para una persona extranjera, como yo.
> Y por eso se necesita hacerlo más facil para comprenderlo.
> En otras palabras se necesita usar el libro gramatical de vuestros colegios ¿no?



Para mí esta es la parte más importante:



> El leísmo socava la estructura pronominal del español, haciéndola confusa y con muchas dudas de uso. Es un grave solecismo que la RAE debería condenar sin paliativos.



Muchas personas nacidas en zonas leístas, incluso con educación media, por mucho que se expresen con naturalidad en el habla, son un mar de dudas cuando se trata de escribir. Nunca saben si es le, la, lo, si poner esto o aquello sería leísmo, loísmo o laísmo. Para muestra un botón de ayer: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1690293

Este tipo de dudas son muy raras, si no imposibles, en el sur, incluso entre personas de poca educación. Por tanto el haber nacido en una zona leísta  lo coloca a uno en clara desventaja para comunicarse por escrito con otros hispanohablantes.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

caniho said:


> Este tipo de dudas son muy raras, si no imposibles, en el sur, incluso entre personas de poca educación.



Exacto. Mis hijas, llegadas de la Argentina con 6 y 7 años, corregían con toda certeza los leísmos de sus libros de texto.
Eso es lo que la Academia ha hecho que se pierda en las zonas leístas de España.


----------



## caniho

Aquí en el sur los niños tienen que aprender que muchas de las características del habla normal de todos los días no son extrapolables a contextos más formales, o a la escritura. Así por ejemplo puede que casa y caza se pronuncien igual, pero hay que escribirlas de manera diferente. Ustedes vais puede que esté bien con los amiguetes, pero hay que saber decir vosotros vais. Y así un largo etcétera. Es por eso que me da un poco de rabia cuando oigo a locutores profesionales expresarse de manera laísta en los telediarios que se ven en toda España. Y digo laísmo porque el leísmo es ya, desgraciadamente, un hecho consumado que no llama la atención de nadie. De aquí a poco será a los no leístas a los que nos corrijan.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

caniho said:


> Y digo laísmo porque el leísmo es ya, desgraciadamente, un hecho consumado que no llama la atención de nadie.



A trescientos millones de hispanoamericanos nos sigue chocando.


----------



## Magmod

Fer BA said:


> Magmod,
> 
> I will try to translate Xiao's message:
> 
> First of all _Les vemos_ is not correct, not at all.


Muchas gracias Fer BA por tu ayuda.

También muchas gracias a Xiao, flijob, Juan Nadie y Caniho por vuestras respuestas.



 Pero nadie ha contestado mi pregunta:

En otras palabras se necesita usar el libro gramatical de vuestros colegios ¿no?
 Claro a veces _Les vemos_ es correcta si por ejemplo se refiere solo a hombres en el lenguaje coloquial ¿no?
En otras palabras se puede decir Las vemos para referirse solo a mujeres pero no hay algo similar por los hombres *pobrecitos*.


Una excepción estos hombres ( de arriba : Fer BA):

_El hombre *le* agarró (a su esposa) y *la* pegó (a su esposa), _meaning the man took his wife and beat her, but _*saying*_: _the man took *him*  wife and beat *she *. _The right construction into spanish is: _El hombre *la* agarró (a su esposa) y *le* pegó (a su esposa)._
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Magmod said:


> Pero nadie ha contestado mi pregunta:
> 
> En otras palabras se necesita usar el libro gramatical de vuestros colegios ¿no? Tu pregunta no está clara, pero no es necesario aprender gramática para usar correctamente los pronombres. Basta con haberlo aprendido bien "de oído" de niño.
> 
> Claro a veces _Les vemos_ es correcta si por ejemplo se refiere solo a hombres en el lenguaje coloquial ¿no?
> En otras palabras se puede decir _Las vemos_ para referirse solo a mujeres pero no hay algo similar por los hombres *pobrecitos*.
> 
> "Les vemos" *no *es nunca correcto. Así como para las mujeres es "*Las* vemos", para los hombres es "*Los *vemos", de modo que nada de pobrecitos.


----------



## flljob

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Fer BA por tu ayuda.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]_El hombre *le la* agarró (a su esposa) y *la* * le *pegó (a su esposa), _meaning the man took his wife and beat her, but _*saying*_: _the man took *him*  wife and beat *she *. _The right construction into spanish is: _El hombre *la* agarró (a su esposa) y *le* pegó (a su esposa)._
> [/LIST]Saludos



El hombre le agarró el brazo a su esposa y la golpeó. También: El hombre agarró a su esposa [la agarró] y le pegó [una bofetada]

El CD de pegar es bofetada o golpes. Casi siempre se omiten. Por eso tienes que usar el pronombre indirecto *le*.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

llunita said:


> Hola:
> 
> "Vemos a los Rodriguez cada viernes".
> 
> Se dice "Los vemos cada viernes" o "Les vemos cada viernes"?
> 
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Llunita


 
Lo veo así:

LOS vemos. 
LES vemos.  (leísmo no admitido)

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

flljob said:


> El hombre le agarró el brazo a su esposa y la golpeó. También: El hombre agarró a su esposa [la agarró] y le pegó [una bofetada]
> 
> El CD de pegar es bofetada o golpes. Casi siempre se omiten. Por eso tienes que usar el pronombre indirecto *le*.
> 
> Saludos


 
Flijob:

No entiendo tu mensaje....ni tus correcciones, ni que es un pronombre indirecto. 
El *LE* de _le pegó_ refiere a ella, a la esposa, al OI, no a la bofetada.


----------



## flljob

Fer BA said:


> Flijob:
> 
> No entiendo tu mensaje....ni tus correcciones, ni que es un pronombre indirecto.
> El *LE* de _le pegó_ refiere a ella, a la esposa, al OI, no a la bofetada.



Que es exactamente lo que dije.

*Le *pegó a la esposa. Es complemento indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Flljob dijo que el CD (complemento directo) de "pegar" es el golpe, no la persona. Por eso ésta es complemento indirecto.


----------



## Fer BA

Ahora sí entendí, perdón y gracias


----------



## caniho

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> LOS vemos.
> LES vemos.  (leísmo no admitido)
> 
> Saludos



Yo no tengo nada claro que el caso del plural sea un leísmo no admitido. Basta leer la entrada del diccionario (que hasta donde yo sé es la parte más normativa) para darse cuanta de que como mínimo no lo considera una incorrección:



> *leísmo*.
> 
> 1. m. Gram. Empleo de la forma le y, con menos frecuencia les, de él en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
> 
> 2. m. Gram. Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma le o les para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD, sobre leísmo:


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, *se admite* el uso de *le *en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> Sin embargo, el uso de _*les*_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que *se desaconseja en el habla culta.*


----------



## Fer BA

Magmod:

the rest of the text, translated

The *courtesy leísmo*, circumscribed to certain cases, doesn't represent a serious solecism and it als has a diachronic justification in Latin, language in which several verbs from the courtesy lexicon in the human relations field were built with Dative (Indirect Object) as intransitives. 
The *leísmo from North and Center Spain* is very _dangerous_ because it's embedded and _stubbornly active in the Madrid mass media,_ which are read, listened and seen all over Spain. The spanish leísmo is a very serious solecism that _destroys the structure of the 3rd person pronoun system_. The series *le/les* (with no gender distinction) is always *Indirect Object*, the serie *lo/la/los/las* (with gender and number distinction) is always *Direct Object*. The same is true in the galllegoportuguese diasystem (_lle/lles; o/a/os/as_).
The leísmo _undermines the spanish pronoun estructure_, blurring it and creating several doubts when used, It's a *serious solecismo* that the RAE should condemn with no excuses.


----------



## Fer BA

caniho said:


> Yo no tengo nada claro que el caso del plural sea un leísmo no admitido. Basta leer la entrada del diccionario (que hasta donde yo sé es la parte más normativa) para darse cuanta de que como mínimo no lo considera una incorrección:


 
Caniho, Pinairun:

Creo que el hecho que la RAE bendiga el leísmo es una discusión aparte de esta. 

En todo caso jamás aconsejaría a un estudiante del idioma que lo tome como válido ni que se acostumbre al leísmo, más allá de su uso en centros de poder. Solo genera dudas y confusión. Es como aconsejar la eliminación de la /d/ final de los participios (partío en vez de partido, etc.), porque es muy usado en varias zonas.


----------



## Pitt

caniho said:


> Yo no tengo nada claro que el caso del plural sea un leísmo no admitido. Basta leer la entrada del diccionario (que hasta donde yo sé es la parte más normativa) para darse cuanta de que como mínimo no lo considera una incorrección:


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El uso de LES en vez de LOS no es incorrecto, pero es desaconsejable.

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El uso de LES en vez de LOS no es incorrecto, pero es desaconsejable.


 
Pitt,

El uso de LES en vez de LOS *SÌ* es incorrecto, pero está admitido.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=leismo


http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=leismo

Es importante que mantengamos esta distinción, sobre todos para los que están aprendiendo el idioma. Hay muchas cosas incorrectas en las sociedades, pero admitidas. En España hay/había varias de ellas. Sin ir más lejos, toma los casos de la violencia doméstica o de las reglas de tránsito. Se necesita de un gran esfuerzo para primero no tolerarlas, luego no admitirlas y finalmente para erradicarlas (y no el camino contrario).


----------



## inib

Fer BA said:


> Magmod,
> 
> I will try to translate Xiao's message:
> 
> First of all _Les vemos_ is not correct, not at all.
> 
> Second, let me put some examples and give some definitions before getting into the translation itself. Not sure how extense is your technical knowledge so I'm going out on a limb in here...sorry if I use and say things that you know by heart..no offense intended
> 
> A _solecism_ is a wrong use of a language grammar (either in syntax, concordance or any other grammatical aspect). It's like I said: Give me the pencil (because it's just one) and give me *them* papers (because there are a lot).
> 
> _Leísmo_ hast two different sources: the courtesy one and the sustitution one. The sustitution (_Les vemos_ instead of _Los vemos_) interchanges the pronouns of Direct Object and Indirect Object, i.e. a newspaper talking about a man that had beaten her wife says: _El hombre *le* agarró (a su esposa) y *la* pegó (a su esposa), _meaning the man took his wife and beat her, but _*saying*_: _the man took *him* wife and beat *she*. _The right construction into spanish is: _El hombre *la* agarró (a su esposa) y *le* pegó (a su esposa)._
> 
> The _Academy_ is the Royal Academy of the Spanish Language. Remember that Royal is Real into Spanish (you will see why later).
> 
> _Dative _and_ Accusative _are Latin cases, same idea as we have in english when we say _he, his, him_, different *cases* of the third person singular.
> 
> _To beat_ is an example of an _active transitive verb_.
> 
> _Paronomasia _exists when two words are pronounced very simlilarly and they're only differentiated by the tonic vowel (i.e. sheep, ship, or le/lo). (Do not follow the English sense in here, its a very technical word into Spanish).
> 
> So, Xiao says:
> 
> Not that much the mexican courtesy _leísmo _as the sustitution _leísmo, lo/le _from Madrid and from the North and Center Spain, even admitted by the Academy (the Royal Academy of the Spanish Language), nobody really knows why, which is a (language) _solecismo, _when it substitutes with *dative (Indirect Object)* the *Accusative (Direct Object) *of an active transitive verb.
> 
> This happens into Spanish because of the existing _paronomasia_ *le/la/lo, *being influenced by the number of substantives ending in-e.
> 
> The _solecismo_ is so strong that sometimes, under certain conditions, _you can have two_ _*le*_ (used as) improper Indirect Object, the allomorph *se and *the* le *itself as, for instance, * se _le comió a besos. _The geographical confinment (of the phenomenon), even its epicenter is Madrid, it's not a reason to be accepted by the RAE (the Academy). A solecism is a solecism, no matter how much the media from Madrid use that, sheltered by the cloak of the _*Ir*_real Academy of the Spanish Language
> 
> Kind of late...will continue tomorrow


Lo siento, creo que tienes argumentos buenos, pero nos confundimos todos al ver lo subrayado . Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Dónde exactamente están tus confusiones? Te daré mi punto de vista con mucho gusto.


----------



## inib

A man that had beaten HER wife......Surely it is HIS wife? I don't think I'm jumping to conclusions, because you said it was "a man".


----------



## Fer BA

Inib,

OOOOPPPSSSSS!!! You're right, a typo, it's _*his*_, no question about it (as I used it afterwads)

Esa parte no es una traducción del texto de Xiao, sino un ejemplo en inglés que puse para ilustrar el tema de *le/lo *para la mejor comprensión de Magmod y el resto de hablantes del inglés.


----------

